# tires



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

just wondering on people opinion of what tires you run? I run a set of stock tires the tread is some what close to gather. found out with chains the work the best. I do own bear claws, but can;t get my self to use them in the snow. sounds dumb i know.. i just don;t like to ruin good tires move snow on pavement.just wondering if i am going the wrong way about this. seeing pics i see lots of mud tires.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am running Swamp Lites and love them. They are heavy as hell and bite in anything. I went 2 sizes up from stock. The little rancher has some issues spinning them sometimes in thick mud but other then that I am happy with them. I can push way more snow then stock.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Chains are best if you don't mind tearing up the pavement, and it doesn't matter what tires you run underneath. 

Bear Claws are very good in snow. Bighorns are even better.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

bearclaws are a tough tire, run them and don't worry about it, they will be fine (they will help with traction in pushing the snow).

Swamplite's are a good tire, but they are heavy, dig real bad (I.E. bad in snow/sand cause you won't float) and wear real fast on pavement from what I have read.

I love my horns, ton's of traction when plowing and its like a snowmobile when ridding in the snow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I run 2 different set's the stockers with full chains for winter plowing and then a summer set of ITP M&S589's.

main reason I did this was so save my 589's and not burn them up in winter plowing snow.

so I got a 2nd set of rims and now each fall I just swap over to the stock tires/rims. this way I only have to fight to put the chains on the tires 1 time. 

the stock tires with chains on will push about 20-30% more snow then the 589's as I have been caught on a few early snow falls and plowed with the 589's. 

sublime out.


----------

